# Best Thing To Dry The Car With?



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

sorry if this has been done to death! but im currenty using a water blade thing and its scratching my car badly, i really need something that does the job well and lasts a long time :thumb: 

thanks in advance


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

You want a Cobra Guzzler, or water magnet of some description, along with some QD to lube them as you dry the car.


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

can i ask something sorry

why use quick detailer when drying? )) thanks


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Forget drying, get a water filter and use filtered water for the final rinse


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

It aids in the drying process, as it lubes the paint, and helps prevent marring and hologramming.


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Forget drying, get a water filter and use filtered water for the final rinse


any water filter you would recommend and how long do they last? do they cost much to replace?

thanks beardboy


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Forget drying, get a water filter and use filtered water for the final rinse


I'm with Neil on this, absolutely brilliant these water filters. I use one on my car and it leaves a spot free finish plus you are not rubbing and marring the paintwork anymore than you to do.
They are about £40 ish but well worth it !:thumb:


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

With reference to drying towels, I used to use a Megs Water Magnet. Very disappointing, and not very good at all in my experience. After reading some threads on here I went for the Aquatouch FBZ towels and find them excellent! Much much better than the waffle weave one. Dryed the car to a streak free finish without QD or filtered water. :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel for me.

Just rest it on the car panel and then drag towards you. Just make sure your car has been washed thoroughly first as this can caused scratches. Alternatively, you can dab and lift which is what most people do. Fantastic piece of kit and you get two large towels in a packet although one will do a car on its own.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Morph3ous said:


> With reference to drying towels, I used to use a Megs Water Magnet. Very disappointing, and not very good at all in my experience.


Totally agree, Megs WM is pretty rubbish, mine just seems to push water around now 

Currently using Sonus Der Wunder but I am finding I need to submerge these prior to drying 

John


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

John-R- said:


> Totally agree, Megs WM is pretty rubbish, mine just seems to push water around now
> 
> Currently using Sonus Der Wunder but I am finding I need to submerge these prior to drying
> 
> John


Bugger ! I bought one off them on Sunday (Meg's WM).....haven't used it yet :wall:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Leaf blower, simply brilliant, and no friction means you've further reduced the risk of introducing defects.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Eurow Waffle Weave her eand works very well. Have yet to try a filter!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

interested in these water filters

so is it like £40 for the gun (or whatever) and then do u need to buy cartridges? 

thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Curtiz said:


> interested in these water filters
> 
> so is it like £40 for the gun (or whatever) and then do u need to buy cartridges?
> 
> thanks for all the help so far!


No it comes as one complete unit.........its about 12" long and about 90mm in diameter....bit of a weight but they are good.....
heres the link :http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Store/Category/ProductList.aspx?CategoryId=30:thumb:


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

These beasts look a bit pricey to me - the 30pm one would last around 25 washes in my neck of the woods, which is 6 months at best (based on one wash per week). At £46 a kick, that's over £90 a year. Unless i'm reading into this wrong???


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

sorry to bring this up again but these water filters are just a bit too pricey for me at the min

are sonus der wunder drying towels pretty much the best with QD for drying?

thanks and sorry


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

AG Synthetic Chamois is also a damn handy thing to have in your boot/glove box. Not all of us can make use of water filters, and leaf-blowers are a pretty
OTT bit of kit in the city.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> Bugger ! I bought one off them on Sunday (Meg's WM).....haven't used it yet :wall:


Save it for your wheels, its fine on them


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Curtiz said:


> sorry to bring this up again but these water filters are just a bit too pricey for me at the min
> 
> are sonus der wunder drying towels pretty much the best with QD for drying?
> 
> thanks and sorry


Works for me a treat


----------



## Craigsax (Dec 13, 2006)

megs water magnet


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

I must say, of all the things that I find marring and scratching my cars - its not the hydra flexi blade.

If the car is clean and you wipe the blede after each stroke, it wont scratch.

In 10 years I have only scratched with it about 3 times, and each polished out easily (when it caught a grain of grit)


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

I use the Sonüs towels and Last Touch to aid with the drying. Works great :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Poorboys wafle weave. Lay it flay and pull it along. I also have a Autoglym sythetic chamois for the door shuts etc


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

As I always said, Cobra Supreme guzzler. Much more softer than Megs water magnet. Or the Aquatouch FBZ of course. Both are very fine and excellent towels for drying.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

cj romeo said:


> I must say, of all the things that I find marring and scratching my cars - its not the hydra flexi blade.
> 
> If the car is clean and you wipe the blede after each stroke, it wont scratch.
> 
> In 10 years I have only scratched with it about 3 times, and each polished out easily (when it caught a grain of grit)


yeah but use something safer and you wont have to polish ANY scratches out!

Get a leaf blower


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

I've not had any probs with my Megs water magnet - and ive had it since i started detailing (no joke lol i still use the original one)
If it stops soaking up - just boil it a bit with white vinigar to remove the wax residue in the waffle - and its like new after a wash


----------



## jono400 (Aug 15, 2007)

The ionised water out off the catridges from the Flash car cleaning systmn any good ??

no comments reards the actual Flash car wash systmn itself please I know ... !!!!!!!!!!! but must admitt I do know a few folk who think the ionised water cartridges are excellent and surely cheap enough now that the prices off the replacment cartridges as come down to around a £1 a go ??

regards the flexi blade, anyone else with any tips on just how to safely use these particular things ?? flick the collected water off the blade after each sweep off the bodywork or what ??


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

jono400 said:


> The ionised water out off the catridges from the Flash car cleaning systmn any good ??
> 
> no comments reards the actual Flash car wash systmn itself please I know ... !!!!!!!!!!! but must admitt I do know a few folk who think the ionised water cartridges are excellent and surely cheap enough now that the prices off the replacment cartridges as come down to around a £1 a go ??
> 
> regards the flexi blade, anyone else with any tips on just how to safely use these particular things ?? flick the collected water off the blade after each sweep off the bodywork or what ??


Aquagleam water filter all the way ! Top product.


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

jono400 said:


> The ionised water out off the catridges from the Flash car cleaning systmn any good ??
> 
> no comments reards the actual Flash car wash systmn itself please I know ... !!!!!!!!!!! but must admitt I do know a few folk who think the ionised water cartridges are excellent and surely cheap enough now that the prices off the replacment cartridges as come down to around a £1 a go ??
> 
> regards the flexi blade, anyone else with any tips on just how to safely use these particular things ?? flick the collected water off the blade after each sweep off the bodywork or what ??


I sometimes use a blade BUT for glass only - would never put it near any bodywork. 
Aquagleams are definitely the way to go. I'm trying to justify the price - they would obviously save you spending out on drying towels and reduce the need to buy as much polish - if you're not scratching it, you don't need to polish it


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm with Neil_S on this. Ever since I got the RO Man water filter I haven't looked back. I actually use my drying towels for product application and removal. Tried a leaf blower on my Monaro a coule of years back but when I got to the lower panels if I wasn't very careful I ended blowing grit from the tarmac back on to and under the car


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Bulla2000 said:


> Aquatouch FBZ of course.


These are my go to drying towels as they dont scratch and are super absorbent


----------



## LRS (Jul 1, 2007)

Been looking at this for a while.

Southeast water is a complete mineral nightmare and makes drying real fun, not…

Currently using the Aqua Gleam Filter, but at £50 a unit, this is an expensive way to go long term. It does work well though.

The Polishing Company has just released the new DF Peerless Water Filtration System. They are also going to be getting the DF Peerless DUAL Water Filtration System in shortly.

This is the one I'm going for!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

LRS said:


> Been looking at this for a while.
> 
> Southeast water is a complete mineral nightmare and makes drying real fun, not…
> 
> ...


These arent a bad priace either and you can re-charge the cartridges has anyone else brought one?


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

I'm interested in a water filter as well. Curious for the above one!


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Tiauguinho said:


> I use the Sonüs towels and Last Touch to aid with the drying. Works great :thumb:


Me too, just finished today and it rained:wall:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Leaf blower, simply brilliant, and no friction means you've further reduced the risk of introducing defects.


will this really dry the whole car


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Sonus der wonders and last touch for me too. Five minutes drys the whole car with one towel and no wringing out.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Sonus der wonders and last touch for me too. Five minutes drys the whole car with one towel and no wringing out.


see mine doesnt quite often have to ring it out


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

I find the best towel to use is the Eurow waffle weave, found it MUCH better than the PB waffle weave and sonus der wunder


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

shane_ctr said:


> will this really dry the whole car


yup


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Clark said:


> yup


gonna look crazy but am gonna try it, people looked wired when i foam what there gonna say now lol:thumb:


----------



## doogie (Aug 7, 2007)

Dumb question about leaf blowers - I have two garden vacs which do leaf blowing, a cheap electric one that gets clogged easily while vacing up my hedge cuttings and a half decent petrol one which eats the hedge cuttings for breakfast.

Would I be better using the electric one or the petrol one to dry the car or does it not make the slightest bit of difference?


----------



## jasonmav (Aug 23, 2007)

I must say, drying the car for me has always been the part I thought I was damaging the paint the most. I think i will be investing in a leaf blower!

Would a 167mph wind speed blower do the job? Something like this: http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=133880&MAN=Ryobi-Rbv-2200-Electric-Garden-Blower-Vac-2200w


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

LRS said:


> Been looking at this for a while.
> 
> Southeast water is a complete mineral nightmare and makes drying real fun, not…
> 
> ...


Looks a little like the one i got from Autogeek










It pretty good, but not faultless. I use mine throught the whole wash process as it helps the foam and shampoo work better. I do still get the odd slight water mark if you leave a larger bead on the car!

My uncle has given me a compresser so i'm gonna try blowing the water out the fuel cap and wing mirrors in future to help stop this.

Petrol leaf blower has to be the ultimate!!!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

doogie said:


> Dumb question about leaf blowers - I have two garden vacs which do leaf blowing, a cheap electric one that gets clogged easily while vacing up my hedge cuttings and a half decent petrol one which eats the hedge cuttings for breakfast.
> 
> Would I be better using the electric one or the petrol one to dry the car or does it not make the slightest bit of difference?


I wouldn't use either as there dirty and are likely to throw something at you paintwork  
I don't think you need that much air force to dry the car so a cheap electrical one should be fine. One of the detailers on here uses a cordless one.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

i use a compressor to dry out the little cracks in cars that you cn't get to. It works great but does add a little bit of weight to the van.:devil:


----------



## 1an (May 29, 2007)

since my meguairs drying towel isnt absorbign water anymore i decided to give the leaf blower a go, mine is rated at 180mph  trust me it drys the car alright :thumb:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Leaf blower, simply brilliant, and no friction means you've further reduced the risk of introducing defects.


just got this from the bay before i seen this post    http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150153075434


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Very interesting thread !!
I'll search for a nice leaf blower :thumb: 
Is there any leaf blower that runs with batteries or plugged in the cigarette lighter?


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I've used a meguairs drying towel for a while now and I've been quite happy with it. I tend to go over the car twice - once to get rid of the most of the water, then again very lightly, before QDing the car prior to polishing or waxing if needed.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I found this cordless leaf blower. I don't know if 115 mph will be enough to dry the cad. For example, the Air Wand blows air up to 200 mph.


----------

